# I bought this fish and have no idea what it is.



## theprincemagus (May 11, 2011)

Hey everybody

Today at the pet store I saw a fish that was cool looking and docile enough I wanted to add him to my tank. 
The guy at the store didn't know what it was so he gave it to me for $6, and so far it seems to get along just fine with my set-up. I have a 55 gal tank with a few parrot fish, a mono, a green severum, a few gourami, and various bottom feeders. 
If I did this right a picture of the fish should be attached here. Does anyone have any idea what this fish is? Sorry for the poor picture quality. 

Aquarium Gallery - My Unknown Fish

Some further info because the photo is so meh, he has kind of leopard-esque markings and colors, and floats around very carelessly. 

Any info is a big help. Thank you very much!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

curious question...does it have teeth?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like an african leaf fish. Look at these photos and see if yours look like it.

Yahoo! Image Search Results for african leaf fish


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

By the shape of it's body and the description you give I agree with Susan.

+1 African Leaf Fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I agree as well.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Same here, and I would advise against buying fish in the future if you don't know what they are or what their care consists of. Do your research, and it'll help you a lot in the long run!


----------

